# Help, auf webseite über HTTPUrlConnection und POST einloggen



## Moonblood (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte mich auf einer php seite aus meinem javaprogramm einloggen, um dann als parasit die informationen aus der seite zu parsen =) 

unter der url selbst ist glaub ich eine weiterleitung auf server und anmeldephp seite 
die php seite zum einloggen bietet ein formular wo man passwort und usernamen eingibt. 

wie macht man das nun? habe schon das HttPURLConnection tutorial auf der sun java seite probiert, aber das will noch nicht für meinen fall . 

habe mittels http sniffer gesnifft. 
es wird die url aufgerufen, dann "/index.php?action=login" mittels post gesand 
und dann "login=XYZ&password=XYZ" über post gesand... 

kann mir jemand der sich damnit ein bissle auskennt ein paar codefragmente posten?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=53753
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=33&thread=551762
oder suche hier im Forum mal nach URLConnection ...

Gruß Tom


----------

